# qmake5 and FreeBSD 9.0



## pilot12 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi! I have a problem with build qmake5, FreeBSD 9.0 x64. After upgrading ports, I have a bug (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/makefile-broken-trying-to-use-portupgrade.46310/). Builds qmake5 gone, but there is error "could not determine the target architecture". How to build qmake5?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2015)

Please update your system, FreeBSD 9.0 is end-of-life since March 2013 and not supported any more. Use FreeBSD 9.3 if you need to stay on 9.


----------



## pilot12 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks. If I build qmake5 on 9.3, can I run qmake5 on 9.0?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2015)

It might, but again, 9.0 is not supported any more.


----------

